# Photomatix Plugin gone



## rrockley (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea why my Photomatix plugin might have disappeared? I right click on some images and the Nik plugins are all there but Photomatix has gone. The Photomatix software is there - I can open it independently.

I'm on LR version 4.4.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2013)

Not a clue I'm afraid.  But if you download it again, you can just install the plug-in.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 27, 2013)

Photomatix isn't accessed through the Edit In functionality. It is in File>Plugin Extras>Export to Photomatix Pro or in Export>Photomatix>Photomatix Pro


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 28, 2013)

Doh!  Well spotted Rikk!


----------



## rrockley (Aug 29, 2013)

All:

I re-installed the plugin and now it works again. Not sure what happened, but thanks to all who responded. Seems OK again for now.


----------

